# My Pictures



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I took yesterday, NY now.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

you look like barack obama to me


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

FoXS said:


> you look like barack obama to me


damn, nobody ever told me that


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

FoXS said:


> you look like barack obama to me


Omg, she is right! There is a slight resemblance there lol...esp the eyes & lips


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

FoXS said:


> you look like barack obama to me


That was exactly what I thought the minute I saw the pictures. TOTALLY look just like Barack.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

FoXS said:


> you look like barack obama to me


Agree.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

I think Mobius is OBAMA!............. They're the same person......


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

man I totally see the resemblance to Obama.


----------

